
Show HN: “i_before_e_except_after_c” is bullshit - jakobov
https://github.com/Jakobovski/i_before_e_except_after_c
======
hjek
Peter Norvig also discusses the rule here:
[http://norvig.com/chomsky.html](http://norvig.com/chomsky.html)

~~~
jakobov
thanks! I see his conclusions match mine

